# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  wi-fi router με wireless disable switch

## johnyb98

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!!

Ψάχνω για 2-3 μοντέλα wi-fi routers που να έχουν εξωτερικό κουμπί που να απενεργοποιούν (disable) τη wireless λειτουργία σε όλο το δίκτυο και να δουλεύει από κει και πέρα μόνο το ethernet.

Να διευκρινίσω (και για να σιγουρευτώ, γιατί δεν το ξέρω και γω καλά) ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στο κουμπί WPS, το οποίο, απ' ό,τι εχω καταλάβει είναι για το wireless security. Δηλαδή, όχι για τη δουλειά που το θέλω εγώ.

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## nstergi

http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/Ne...200-100PES.htm

----------


## devilman

μπορεις να πάρεις και το thomson tg585 v7 801.11 B,G(το οποίο εχει κουμπάκι μπροστα και δουλευει κανονικα σαν ον-οφ του wireless)
και το thomson tg585 v8 801.11 B,G,*N* ( στο οποίο πρέπει να σου πώ μια μικρή διαδικασία για να κανεις το κουμπάκι του απο wps να δουλεύει σαν ον-οφ)
....διαδικασία....
μπαίνεις με telnet στην ιπ του(default ip 192.168.1.254)
ονομα χρήστη (default = Administrator (με Α κεφαλάιο))
κωδικός = (κενο) 
πληκτρολογείς menu και μετά πατάς enter
μέ τα βελάκια πάς στην επιλογή wireless και πατάς enter 
με΄τα πας στο <wps> και πατάς enter
πας στο config πατας εντερ
κατεβαίνεις στο state πατάς enter 
πληκτρολογέις disabled πατάς enter
ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ!
το ρούτερ άν έχεις forthnet το παίρνεις απο το κατάστημα με 20% εκπτωση στα 55 και κάτι απο 69
(βρές κοινώς έναν φίλο με forthnet και αν σου πούν έχετε forthnet πές ότι ναι έχεις και αν σου ζητήσουν τηλέφωνο πές του φίλου σου)


ps 
πρέπει να κρατήσεις το κουπάκι πατημένο μέχρι να σβήσει ή να ανάψει αντίστοιχα το λαμπάκι "wireless"( περίπου 10 δεύτερα)

WIRELESS ON-OFF BUTTON TG585V8.docx

----------


## johnyb98

Τί έχετε να πείτε για αυτό εδώ;

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει.

Κατέβασα και το manual αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά αν πρόκειται για PSTN ή ISDN.

Και δεν είδα και ρυθμίσεις περί VPI/VCI.

Μήπως δεν κάνει για Ελλάδα ή απλά πρέπει να το έχω μπροστά μου και θα φανούν όλα σιγά-σιγά;

Τουλάχιστον εάν είναι PSTN/ISDN, μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

Απ' ό,τι είδα ούτε στο site γράφει κάτι.

----------

